

Show HN: Find Any Email – Lead Generation for B2B Sales Leads - jitnut
http://findanyemail.net/

======
Immortalin
Congrats on shipping, just wondering, what's the stack that this service is
built on? Is it similar to this?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6790394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6790394)

